# HILFE !!! Neue Soundkarte eingebaut-kein Ton !!!HILFE

## Larry31

Hallo zusammen,

bin mehr oder weniger Neuling in Sachen Linux, vorallem in Sachen "Gentoo".

Habe mir letzte Woche mühevoll eine Gentoo-VDR-Distri installiert, zusätzlich von Hand zu Fuß auch noch KDE... Hat mich als Neuling schon Mühe und Nerven gekostet...

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem.

Hab mir gestern eine neue Soundkarte zugelegt und eingebaut, installiert wurde letzte Woche, als die alte noch eingebaut war...

Beim Bootvorgang bekomme ich lauter Fehlermeldungen und Ton habe ich auch keinen...leider

Irgendwo scheinen noch Reste der alten Karte "rumzuschwirren" und die neue ist scheinbar auch nicht richtig installiert...

Kann mir jemand helfen, hänge nun schon den ganzen Sonntag und bereits gestern daran, eine Neuinstallation der gesamten Distri damit die Karte von Anfang an installiert und erkannt wird wäre der letzte Ausweg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und sowas wie einen Rescue- oder Reparaturmodus gibts wohl leider auch nicht. 

Bin total ratlos !!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gruß

Larry

es müsste doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, in Schritt 1 alles zu deinstallieren, was mit der alten Soundkarte zu tun hat und in Schritt 2 die neue Karte ins System einzubinden....

----------

## manuels

HILFE HILFE!!! Hier hält sich jemand nicht an die NETTIQUETTE!!! HILFE HILFE!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Da oben steht nur dass die Soundkarte nicht läuft. Was ist das denn überhaupt für eine Soundkarte.

Einmal bitte die Ausgabe von lspci posten.

Klappt denn alsamixer?

----------

## think4urs11

Erstmal hallo und willkommen im Forum   :Very Happy: 

Leider muß ich gleich mal den 'bösen Onkel' spielen und auf die Forenregeln 2, 15 und teilweise 6 hinweisen

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html

Mit angaben wie 'alt' und 'neu' kann leider niemand etwas anfangen da zu unspezifisch, mach mal ein paar konkrete Angaben wie schon von manuels vorgeschlagen.

----------

## Larry31

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

zeigt die Ausgabe von Alsamixer

vdr01 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Serial controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT8874F PCI Dual Serial Port Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

02:03.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 44)

02:03.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 05)

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

02:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (CNR) Ethernet Controller (rev 82)

----------

## manuels

Dann einmal bitte in 'make menuconfig' den Treiber in den Kernel einbauen 

```
Device Drivers ---> 

 Sound ----> 

 Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

  PCI devices ----> 

   <M> C-Media 8783,8338 (cmipci)

```

und dann berichten ob es läuft.

Viele Grüße

Manuel

----------

## Larry31

deine Hilfe in allen Ehren und dafür auch schonmal vielen Dank !!!!!

aber bitte nicht so schnell, wo und wie finde ich "make menuconfig" ???

----------

## manuels

Hast du deinen Kernel selber konfiguriert oder von genkernel erstellen lassen?

geh mal ins Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux. Da kannst du dann 'make menuconfig' ausführen.

Danach muss du noch im Handbuch die kurze Sektion 'Kompilieren und Installieren' durcharbeiten.

Dann neu booten. Mit dem neuen Kernel sollt es dann laufen.

----------

## Larry31

vorab, ehe ich was falsch mache, vor meiner Karte 

<M> C-Media 8783,8338 (cmipci) 

steht da schon das "M" 

ist das ok so ???

und vor vielen anderen Karten auch

----------

## manuels

Ok, dann ist der Treiber schon installiert.

Versuch ihn mal mit

```
modprobe snd-cmipci

```

zu laden.

Dann kannst du nochmal versuchen Sound abzuspielen.

----------

## Larry31

nach deinem

modprobe snd-cmipci 

habe ich Ton !!! 

aber lsmod bringt trotzdem auch jede menge alter treiber oder module

snd_es1938             22564  0 

gameport               16264  2 snd_cmipci,snd_es1938

snd_pcm                77828  3 snd_cmipci,snd_pcm_oss,snd_es1938

snd_page_alloc         11400  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib           11392  2 snd_cmipci,snd_es1938

snd_timer              23044  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep              10244  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         9344  2 snd_cmipci,snd_es1938

snd_rawmidi            24608  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          9100  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

die vorherige soundkarte, die drin war, als ich die distribution installiert habe war eine es1938 solo

----------

## manuels

Schau mal in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Da müsste der alte Treiber drin stehen. Da kannst du dann auch den Neuen eintragen.

----------

## firefly

 *Larry31 wrote:*   

> nach deinem
> 
> modprobe snd-cmipci 
> 
> habe ich Ton !!! 
> ...

 

Dann ist die alsa konfiguration noch für die alte karte.

Am besten du startest alsaconf (ist im paket alsa-utils enthalten) und lässt dir eine neue konfiguration erstellen

----------

## Larry31

usb-storage

snd-es1938

dvb-ttpci

ipw2100

e100

~                                                                               

~                                                                               

~                                                                               

~              

vi und das einfügen ist soweit klar, nur, was trage ich ein ???!!! oh jeh, ich machs dir aber auch nicht leicht....sorry      :Sad: 

----------

## Larry31

vorab:

alsaconf meldet zuerst einmal:

modinfo: could not find module snd

----------

## Larry31

und nach dem auswählen der karte und 

do you want to modify /etc/modules.d/alsa          (habe ich mit Yes geantwortet)

kommt das...

Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

Have a lot of fun!  (das hätten die sich sparen können.....  :Sad: 

----------

## misterjack

 *Larry31 wrote:*   

> ???!!!

 

Du wurdest schon darauf hingewiesen, dass die krampfhafte Wiederholung von Satzzeichen hier nicht gern gesehen wird. Warum machst du es trotzdem?

Hast du ueberhaupt das Handbuch durchgelesen, bevor du wild drauf los installiert hast? Vieles wird dort beantwortet...

----------

## Larry31

@ misterjack

tschuldige, ich gelobe Besserung. Und ja, ich habe im Handbuch gelesen, ich habe seit heute morgen um 10 Uhr sämtliche "google-Ergebnisse" durchforstet, ich habe hier ca. 100 Seiten Ausdrucke bez. Konfiguration von Alsa usw. aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Falls du den Eindruck gewonnen hast, ich würd hier nur eine schnelle Lösung für mein Problem suchen, so sage ich dir, dem ist nicht so. Ich les mir auch gerne was durch, gehe nach Anleitung vor usw. aber alles was ich habe oder gefunden habe, passt oder funktioniert nicht !

----------

## Larry31

nochmal "Hallo" zusammen,

ich habe es hinbekommen. Ich habe in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6. 

das 

snd-es1938

durch ein

snd-cmipci 

ersetzt und jetzt funktioniert alles wunderbar wie es soll. Danke an manuels, du hast mir sehr geholfen und mich auch auf die richtige Fährte gebracht! Und vorallem habe ich wieder etwas in Sachen Linux dazugelernt. Das freut mich umso mehr.

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Abend und eine gute Woche.

Gruß

Larry31

----------

## Larry31

eine allerletzte Frage hätte ich vielleicht doch noch:

Es funktioniert alles und das ist schön so, warum aber stehen zusätzlich immer noch die snd_es1938-Treiber da ? Kann das so bleiben oder muss snd_es1938 komplett raus da aus lsmod ?

snd_cmipci             33664  1 

gameport               16264  2 snd_es1938,snd_cmipci

snd_pcm                77828  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_es1938,snd_cmipci

snd_page_alloc         11400  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib           11392  2 snd_es1938,snd_cmipci

snd_timer              23044  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep              10244  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         9344  2 snd_es1938,snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            24608  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          9100  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

----------

## manuels

Gern geschehen!

Nach einem Neustart sollten die Module weg sein. Willst du sie schon vorher entfernen kannst du das über

```
modprobe -r snd_es1938
```

machen.

Tschö mit ö

Manule

----------

## Larry31

Oh jeh,

nach der Deinstallation von es1938 bin ich wieder am Anfang, kein Ton und Fehlermeldungen

----------

## Larry31

Ich habe nochmal neu gebootet und jetzt ist der Ton wieder da, allerdings auch die es1938 bei lsmod. Ich glaube ich lass die da drin oder kann das störend für die andere, tatsächlich eingebaute Soundkarte sein ?

Naja, ich werds sehen bzw. merken.

Gute Nacht allerseits

Larry31

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Gewöhn dir doch bitte an zuerst zu denken und dann zu schreiben. Das ist echt mühsam, wenn du alle paar Minuten wieder was hineinschreibst. Besonders wenn jemand gerade was fragen will und du vielleicht in der Zwischenzeit schon wieder irgend was probiert oder verstellt hast.

Ausserdem: Wenn du dich hinsetzt und strukturiert deine Gedanken niederschreibst, dann ist das ganze auch nicht so chaotisch.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Larry31

Ja, ich weiss, du hast recht. Ich habe den ganzen Tag an der Sache rumgefrickelt, ausprobiert, neu probiert, vielleicht bin ich einfach noch zu aufgedreht. So lange es so jetzt funktioniert werd ich nicht dran basteln, solang die alten Treiber nicht stören, kanns mir egal sein

Gruß

Larry31

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

manche Treibermodule setzen andere als Abhängigkeit voraus. Darum scheint es manchmal verwirrend für einen Anfänger zu sein. Nach deinem x-ten selbst konfigurierten Kernel hast du das vielleicht drauf, wenn du allerdings neue Hartware einbaust ist das aber schon wieder anders.

MfG und viel Erfolg mit Gentoo

Jens

----------

## schachti

Es gibt für ALSA auch eine sehr schöne deutsche Anleitung, siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml.

----------

